# walking dead season 2 on netflix



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

didn't get to watch it on TV. watching it now. watched 2 episodes yesterday.

anybody else like this show??


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep, just found out that is was Netflix streaming (s2) yesterday. I don't get AMC so I have to wait till Netflix gets it. I watched all of S1 in one weekend and Now I am watching s2 on my tab at work during my lunch break (30min) so it will take awhile.

Its funny how they incorprated the CDC in S1, as the CDC actually uses a Zombie Apocolypse as a way to get ppl to prep. Its a fun way/good way for my son to understand prepping.


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

Then they blew it up in Season 1, I would have killed that doctor and take the building over. Maximum protection. But then... there wouldn't be more for the episodes


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Love this show! Can't wait for S3 to come out this month.

Comcast On Demand also has the entire season 2 right now.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! I've been waiting for Netflix to get Season 2!


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

The building was automated, the doctor couldn't stop it.



WVTactics said:


> Then they blew it up in Season 1, I would have killed that doctor and take the building over. Maximum protection. But then... there wouldn't be more for the episodes


Honestly though, I could go on and on about the flaws in this show, but still love it.

For starters, you don't setup camp in the woods with tents...


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Watching it right now


----------

